# US citizen marrying UK citizen and relocating to UK



## lnimcguirk (Oct 9, 2016)

My fiance (USA citizen) is wanting to relocate to england in a years time. We are getting married next summer and I am just wondering if anyone has any information on the best way to go about it?
I have read in a lot of places that it is cheaper to marry in USA and then apply for a spousal visa from America and then move over? 
I also read that you can go over to America on an esta and marry and that's okay? 
Also, if I flew over to america and got married, then flew back while he was waiting on his spousal visa would that be okay? 
Does anyone know what kind of things I would need to prepare if I was to fly over and marry in the US? Because if we were to legally marry in the U.S it would be just that, a legal marriage, because we have our big wedding prepared for England later on next year, so it would literally be a case of me flying over to get the marriage licence because we are having the 'real' wedding in England later next year. 

Help please!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd ask the question over in the British section if I were you. If you are planning on settling in the UK, it's difficult to avoid the expense and hassle of the spouse visa process (especially the idea that the British spouse must show "adequate resources" to support the non-British spouse).

While it's easier to marry in the US, getting married on an ESTA doesn't give you a break from the British visa requirements and is likely to cause you to spend a significant period of time apart just after you've gotten married. Best let the folks in the UK section of the forum explain the options for settling in the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

THE Brit must be living in the UK with the required income and appropriate accomodation 

UK Fiance Visa Advice & Assistance


----------

